# Penn SSM reel touch up paint.



## beachbum (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, I have a few penn reels that I would like to touch up, but I have not had any luck finding what paint to use. Does anyone know what type of (blk)paintpenn uses. 

Also, what is the best time to surf fish in the spring. I am thinking about coming down for a long weekend. Normally go to PCB in July but the seaweed is always to bad. Have a couple surf rods 12' & 15' with twin 7500SS reels I need to use before I can't anymore. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Beachbum


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

I resantly touched uo one of my penn 750 ssm used a can of plastic coat spray paint sprayed a little in the cap and brushed it on with a small artist brush (didnt want to mask) it turned out fine as far as surf fishing early spring april or may


----------



## beachbum (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I think I might take a reel to Hoosier Auto and have them shoot it with there gun, once they do that they can give us the exact match and I can see if you can purchase it locally or willhave tobe mixed. Will post what I find out. 

Thanks








Beachbum


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

proably a powder coat, definatly baked on


----------



## beachbum (Jan 16, 2009)

I spoke with the Penn Rep yesterday 1/19/10 and the paint is a polyurthene base and is used in a 5 step process , and it is definitely baked. He said most people have them powder coated now when they refurbish them. Reel would probably have to be sand blasted or alot, I mean alot of sanding. Is the little emblem under the bearing cover just glued on? Has anyone ever taken it off and put it back on?, If so how did you do it? Once I get one of mine done, I might offer the service to everyone else provided It does'nt cost an arm and leg. Will keep you posted.

Thanks








Beachbum


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

How much would something like that cost? Sand blasting/baking sounds quite expensive.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Harbor Freight has some cool powder coat kits. You can do it in the oven when the wifes not home


----------



## beachbum (Jan 16, 2009)

I think Harbor Freight does have some powder coating and sandblasting equipment, but I'm sure you will find out that it is a pain the the butt. There has been several people to buy the sandblasting equipment and it just doesn't do the job. The paint for powder coating is not cheap either. I think I will take several of my penns up there and have him to give me a quote. What would be neat is that you could have different color reels if you wanted.

Does anyone know how the emblem on each side is attached and can you take it off and reglue it? I will post what I find out later.








Beachbum


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I think just a touch of glue holds the emblems on. You see a lot of Penns without the emblem. Going to all the trouble to repaint them is too much sugar for a dime. The finish on the old original black and later the green ones was tough as nails. The paint job on the reels when they made the switch from green to black is terrible. The paint is purely cosmetic. Just let the paint flake off and let the reelweather to the gunmetal color.


----------

